# Sad day for boys of all ages



## Reloader (Sep 3, 2006)

Looks like the end of the road for AIRFIX. Hold onto those never-completed kits, they may be worth something in a few years:

Airfix


----------



## Hollis (Sep 3, 2006)

I guess as kids Airfix was our video games (as in the kids today).  I built many kits,  cars to planes.  

Sad to see a era end.


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 13, 2006)

A sad day indeed.


----------



## Matzos (Oct 14, 2006)

They were due to release a 1/48 model of the RP9 Canberra, alone with 3 other versions of the aircraft at about this time.
After speaking to someone in the trade, they said they never had any true plans to do so, it was just PR to try and help the company. 
I know that 39 Sqn at Marham let them have hundreds of photos of one of their PR9's. Just seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Reloader (Oct 17, 2006)

Matzos said:


> They were due to release a 1/48 model of the RP9 Canberra, alone with 3 other versions of the aircraft at about this time.
> After speaking to someone in the trade, they said they never had any true plans to do so, it was just PR to try and help the company.
> I know that 39 Sqn at Marham let them have hundreds of photos of one of their PR9's. Just seems like a waste of time.


 
I hope they return them! maybe one of the other model companies would be interested?

BTW Matzos, found this site with some pics of PR7 Canberras at Christmas Island in the 50's. Have you seen it before?

http://www.classicaircraft.co.uk/canberra.htmhttp://www.wonderlandmodels.com/p334589/Airfix-10103-148-BAC-Canberra-PR9.html


----------



## Matzos (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link solthum , I missed that one


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 22, 2006)

very nicesolthum


----------

